# can anyone give me info



## nino25 (Feb 8, 2009)

i have a litter approaching in about two weeks i bred a eli/jeep male to a 100% gator female i wanted someones opinion of is it a good cross and also do you have any info on the eli/jeep bloodline


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? 

Wait a minute you mean to tell me you bred an eli/jeep male to a 100% gator female and you don't know if it's a good cross or not and you have pups already on the way ?? Don't you think you should have done your research on these things prior to breeding these dogs? Do you have pedigree's for the dogs you have bred? I am going to tell you now just to give you the heads up your about to feel the wrath from other member's about this. Sounds to me like you just up and bred your dogs and didn't plan anything. Not a very responsible thing to do.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice cross for high drive, hard to place with responsible owners cause they're hard to find. Unless, your not concerned with placement............................!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redog said:


> Nice cross for high drive, hard to place with responsible owners cause they're hard to find. Unless, your not concerned with placement............................!


Hmmm.... Placement before breeding ! Now there is a thought:hammer:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah. its usually cash before placement, even before breeding. Hey! are we sending this thread in the wrong direction?????


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree. Is a nice cross but you should have planned this breeding a little more before you up and did it. If you don't have a good reason to breed you shouldn't do so. Research on the dogs and their anestors should have been done before the breeding. You have to ask yourself question like. Why do I want to breed these to dogs? Will the puppies have responsible homes to go to? What kind of temperment will they have? Will they have a good working drive? What were their anestors like? You should never breed a dog just cause they will make cute puppies. Please take the time to do alittle research and find possible homes for the puppies before you breed and you should never breed unless you have the experiance with the breed to make the right decision on what dogs should be bred to who. Many breeders spend alot of time just picking the right dogs for a breeding and will not breed unless they have the right match. Its not just something anyone should be doing. Another thing you have to ask yourself is if I can't find the best homes for these puppies and it should only be the best then am I willing to keep, raise, and take care of them for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redog said:


> yeah. its usually cash before placement, even before breeding. Hey! are we sending this thread in the wrong direction?????


I think it started in the wrong direction LOL .. Hopefully someone here can help this person better than myself :woof:


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

if you want to breed dogs you need to be around them at shows, meet dog people, and learn the do's and don't's and I can tell you right now the question you gave tells me you did a big don't. You bred to dogs not knowing what the out come would be.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

great way to introduce yourself....I'm not even going to bother.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

i think its a very good cross. seriously before you do anything else start looking for potential forever homes for these pups before they are born. it is important to do all research before planning a breeding but it is even more important knowing where the pups will end up. good luck and lets see a ped for this breeding.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi thread... bye thread..


----------



## nino25 (Feb 8, 2009)

you guys may have misunderstood or maybe i worded it wrong i know about the bloodlines but people say some crosses arent good so i wanted more info than i had b/c my brother breeds jeep dogs and he tells me everything i need to know but people around here wanted to buy pups with this cross so thats why i did it im sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## nino25 (Feb 8, 2009)

and i dont breed dogs for shows or competitions or anything like that


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

nino25 said:


> and i dont breed dogs for shows or competitions or anything like that


I figured that .. Why do you breed ?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol I was so trying to avoid that exact question I was trying to walk away nicely


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

uh oh.... this doesnt sound like a very good thread to stick my two cents in... since i come off pretty harsh im just gonna grab some popcorn and just see what unfolds.. all i can advise is this.... OP, please be prepared for some heat... becuz we do not condone breeding on this site unless ur a professional.... so please dont get upset, just try to see what us passionate posters are tryin to stress when we post. k


**pop pop popidy pop? BEEEP!** my popcorn is done


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah we already had this discussion on another thread with the same people we have concluded not to run them off they are kids and don't know any better and they want to learn I have talked to them pm and they realize that its not a good idea and would like to learn more about the breed so that they don't make anymore mistakes. See my more education post on general decussion


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

we have talked about this pretty much every day since i started here lol.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> yeah we already had this discussion on another thread with the same people we have concluded not to run them off they are kids and don't know any better and they want to learn I have talked to them pm and they realize that its not a good idea and would like to learn more about the breed so that they don't make anymore mistakes. See my more education post on general decussion


oh i hear ya... jsut saw ur thread a second ago... i think im just gonna sit outta these threads cuz i come off too harsh sometimez. and i def dont wanna run anyone off.. its furstrating but important to have this kinda thing explained to new people... but i dont think i have pateince everyday to do it ya know lol.. on my good days i can be nice, but i think itll just be best for myself, and the forum if i just be a spectator hahah


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao I hear ya Im trying to figure out how to make a nice and respectable thread on how unexperienced owners on this breed should not breed but I haven't quite got it in my head how im going to do it yet. I would like it to explain how people that want to become breeders should look up to the responsible kennels and want to be like them and how they need to learn and have years of experience first but its late im tired way past my bed time can't think and etc. I'll try to work on it tomorrow


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> lmao I hear ya Im trying to figure out how to make a nice and respectable thread on how unexperienced owners on this breed should not breed but I haven't quite got it in my head how im going to do it yet. I would like it to explain how people that want to become breeders should look up to the responsible kennels and want to be like them and how they need to learn and have years of experience first but its late im tired way past my bed time can't think and etc. I'll try to work on it tomorrow


eeeekkk good luck... yeah i dont think i could come off nice.. im flat our blunt and sometiimes pretty harsh... i really think it should be left to the pros.. and i mean, these young kids cant even legally drink, why breed ya know... idk, after reading ur thread about being polite i just think i have it in me and i dont think i can even stick my nose in it... im way to harsh.. =/ suckz but i cant help it hahaha


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I can be if rubbed the wrong way. So do you ever sleep or are you like me what is sleep?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

well its just hittin midnight over here in CA, and im up since i just got home from my shift. about to hit the sheets soon, but yea. tonight im not too tired lol


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

This unexperience breeding unexperience because please tell how me Jeep is a cross into gator, lol. Since Gator is off of Tab (sire) and Irene (dam) and both of them are off of Jeep then Irene is double bred jeep, how is that a cross????????????? It is loose linebreeding and guessing from this, I can only imagine the sire and dam to these pups, I would love to see this pedigree. Please shut me up with a awesome pedigree and not some scatterbred dog with gator in the 10th generation. I put money on this, I got twenty on me being right! It isn't because I am a hater, it is because people shouldn't be breeding these dogs now, who needs another litter of Jeep dogs on the ground, there is enough peddlers out there doing damage with another litter to add to it. I could bred now also and I know every pup would be gone soon as I let the breeding out of the bag but I don't do it because there is not a need for more APBTs at the current moment and that is what is all about as being a fancier of the dogs is to always breed the dogs for the breed and not for my personal game. Don't take this as attack, I had to learn it as well, take it as a guidance from a friend, if you knew where the advice came from you would defintely listen.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> eeeekkk good luck... yeah i dont think i could come off nice.. im flat our blunt and sometiimes pretty harsh... i really think it should be left to the pros.. and i mean, these young kids cant even legally drink, why breed ya know... idk, after reading ur thread about being polite i just think i have it in me and i dont think i can even stick my nose in it... im way to harsh.. =/ suckz but i cant help it hahaha


I would hope you have this personality since your both a cop and an APBT owner! I'm a jerk too so may a bum some of your pop corn?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

NEELA said:


> I would hope you have this personality since your both a cop and an APBT owner! I'm a jerk too so may a bum some of your pop corn?


fa sho!!!  **hands over a bag**

cant wait to toss sme when people start to post lmao
:woof:


----------

